# im new at this



## dabears5441 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi,

I'm new in HO model trains and am wondering what the average size of the tracks are? I bought a 4x8 board and can't fit it down the stairs and will have to trim it. So plese tell me if you have an idea of a good size smaller than 4x8.

Thank you


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...a good layout in HO scale can be built in as little as 40" x 60". My testbed/Christmas layout has 4 independent loops of track with 14" elevated, 14", 18" and 20" radius curves that make for a very busy little road. An Athearn GP7 traverses the 14" loop just fine. Rounding off the corners makes for even easier handling.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

shaygetz said:


> Welcome...a good layout in HO scale can be built in as little as 40" x 60". My testbed/Christmas layout has 4 independent loops of track with 14" elevated, 14", 18" and 20" radius curves that make for a very busy little road. An Athearn GP7 traverses the 14" loop just fine. Rounding off the corners makes for even easier handling.



WOW nicely done! Keep the pics coming, add them to the gallery.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you. Since taking up the pulpit again, I had to condense my hobby dreams down a bit to accommodate a more erratic schedule. I have two layouts, 1 in HO pictured above for my tinkering and an N scale one for more formal operations. Dust being my biggest enemy because I cannot devote as much attention to keeping a layout clean, I went for the smaller HO layout for easy cleaning and enclosing my N layout as it is more affected by dust. My scenery appetites are satisfied by a small HO switching layout I can store on its end.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

What loco is a that in the picture above? Looks French?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That is a Jeouff model of a French SCNF CC 6505 "Broken Nose" that was given to me by a friend. I'm pondering turning it into a model of Amtrak's X996, which was one of these locos brought over here as a experimental unit affectionately referred to as the "French Fry".


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Would make for a very interesting project, that is for sure.

What's the quality like on Jeouff? It is one of the few european brands I have not had experience with.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh, and dabears5441, sorry for the 'thread jack', as they call it.

How did you make out with the trimming?


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*new at this*

smallest oval is 36" X 45", that is with one straight track each side only. Add 9" to extend the oval by one more straight track. The smallest board would be 38 " X 48". Cutting the board down the middle and rebutting at the site would give you a larger size. Double and triple decking gives you more variety.


----------



## eagle37 (Dec 29, 2007)

*4x8*



dabears5441 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new in HO model trains and am wondering what the average size of the tracks are? I bought a 4x8 board and can't fit it down the stairs and will have to trim it. So plese tell me if you have an idea of a good size smaller than 4x8.
> 
> Thank you


I'm a newbie at this, too--but I'm an "oldie" at woodworking. The next time
you buy a 4X8, say at Home Depot, have them rip it down the middle. Since you've already bought it, do you have a portable power saw? Can you borrow one? 4X8 is such a good size and there should be no problem in simply joining up the two pieces on your framework.

Edward


----------

